# Crazy Dreams?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

OMG I had the craziest...scariest dream I've had in a while this morning!!!
I laid back down after my kids went to school for a little while, and was dreaming something about my husband outside working w/my son, they were next to the house, but it was a HOUSE <we have a moduler home, looks like a house though>.
My oldest daughter was in the barn, except it was a big barn, not a small one. 
I came out because the weather was supposed to get bad and wanted to tell the boys to come inside.
I remember telling my oldest daughter to come on, and we all went upstairs.

Then it got bizarre...Suddenly we're at a motel on the ocean, we are a little higher up, there are hills and lots of trees, and lots of houses along the coast. 
Far off in the distance I see something in the midst of the rain/dark clouds...It hits me fast, TORNADO! Not just 1 but 2! coming towards us!
I get my 2 girls and race out to the car in a panic because my husband and son aren't there, they are actually at a house down the road doing some kind of work.
We drive down the road, rain pouring but I can't find the house to warn them!!
The tornadoes are getting closer, so we rush back the other way and take up shelter in some kind of a building. 
My brother, his wife and son are there...LOL

It gets a little fuzzy here, but after the tornadoes hit, my brother takes us back to his hotel <he's in town for a job - he does building/office remodeling>. The hotel is fine, and his wife/son stays while we go to find my husband.
I remember in this dream I was frantic, terrified.
We see all the damage, and destruction, and I can clearly remember thinking our hotel on the beach and all the things we had inside must be a total loss.
We get closer, and closer to the house where hubby/son supposed to be.

Then I woke up. To what sounds like something banging on the side of our house! It's the wind!

How freaky is that? I normally NEVER share my dreams, but OMG this one was so weird! I haven't had a dream like this in a while. 
I used to have a ton of tornado dreams, so lifelike they were scary! Needless to say it's the #1 natural disaster that does scare me. 
I'm guessing while I was sleeping the wind must have got my brain in a frenzy LOL

Anyway, anyone else have freaky dreams <please tell me I am not crazy LOL>.

You can share some good or bad or funny if you want!

BTW, I think the biggest reason it bothers me is because I don't know the outcome, I don't know if in the dream I found my husband and son. Totally freaky.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I used to have tornado dreams all the time! Everybody I have ever talked to about dreams has crazy ones. My brothers and sisters and I love to tell each other our dreams and laugh or shiver over them.
My dreams are usually so wild and incoherent they're not even funny - I only share the interesting ones!
I am really glad that although when asleep I may think I'm awake, when I actually do wake I KNOW it. Sometimes the dream (especially a scary dream) "sticks" and I have to sleep again before it wears off.
I so know what you mean not knowing the conclusion!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Aren't dreams supposed to be crazy? I know they are in my family. Funny you posted this topic cuz I had one I wanted to share here.

Merry, one of my first fresheners is not due until late April. I dreamed that she had her babies but they were the size of kittens! She was laying down so that they could reach her to nurse. They were perfectly formed tiny goats. I turned to my husband and said, "I think I can save them." (I was kind of disappointed when I woke up; I really wanted those teenee tiny goats :laugh: )


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Normally I don't remember my dreams, simply because I fall asleep instantly at night, and am pretty much dead to the world... Hehe. But last night was horrible!! I had a nightmare about my goats all night long!

I dreamed I went out to do my morning chores like always, but found that two dogs (a black lab, and a terrier) had gotten in and killed all my goats! I remember dreaming that the dogs had chewed off all of Pepper's legs, Ivy jugular was slit, Heidi was still dying, and my sweet Poppet had been gutted. I woke up crying and couldn't get back to sleep after that.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Caity that's awful! You poor thing.... I tend (thankfully) to mostly have flying ones...
However the night before the SAT results came back I had one where I'd gotten them and there were handwritten comments on the essay but instead of the comments being on paper they were written in scars on the faces of my mother and grandmother (the two people who had been helping me prepare.... Not entirely sure what to think of that.... but....
M.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I always though tI never had dreams...when actually study shows everyone dreams..just not everyone remembers them.
I am among the people who hardly ever remembers a dream, if I do then it is only bits and pieces.

I did however have a dream from years ago where I was running around in the back yard in our MI house (a 75' trailer home) on a nice sunny day. Then it got weird. It turned dark with a twister coming. My older sis was across the yard kinda dancing in the sunlight (for whatever reason it was light there) I yelled and yelled for her to get out of there because the twister was heading her way but she couldn't hear me. I yelled louder and she didn't hear me, I don't even think she saw me. After that I woke up.
That is one out of maybe 3 dreams that I remember in 19 years. Weird things was it was all science fiction in that the huge twister didn't throw me to the ground-didn't have a lot of wind. It was also sunny and dark at the same time. Also the twister didn't do any damage...it was just heading for my sis. Weird.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Oh and that is only 2 dreams that I remember well.
The other one was when I was younger than 10.
We watched the gladiator and I had a night mare that I was in the middle of the battle field.
Arrows flew all around and I saw people get dismembered right in front of my eyes.
It was even more gory than the movie. I have not seen the movie since.
But when I got older I kinda liked the movie Braveheart with no problems.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

I usually don't remember my dreams either. Maybe bits and pieces... I don't like when I wake up feeling tired because I had a really weird, busy dream but I can't remember it. I also don't like when I have a strange dream that I don't remember but it still puts me in a certain mood for the day - usually a "funk" from a sad or odd dream. 

The weirdest one I've had recently is that I was pregnant - with baby goats. (yeah, don't think about the implications of that one too long) In the dream I was really sick and danger of loosing them, so they put me in a hospital to take care of me, there were always people around me and I was famous because it was a marvel of science or something. I had the dream shortly after we had the ultrasound done on Eclair to confirm that she was bred. 

I have fragments of memory of a recurring dream I had when I was younger - all I can remember is that it ended with me falling off a cliff into the back of a dump truck. I always woke up before I landed in it, though. Speaking of which, has anyone ever dreamed that they fell *and* landed? Most every falling dream I've ever heard of people having ends with them waking up before landing. I don't believe that it's because "if you dream you hit the ground, you'll die" but I do wonder why it is that it seems rare to actually land. 

I have a friend who always has the strangest dreams and she remembers them in detail. Most of them are hilarious, I like to hear her dream stories.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I always wake up before I hit the ground im my dreams... :shrug: 

lol some dreams I remember every detail! (my friend dose too! lol! we call eachother up and tell eachother our weird dreams all the time!)

I hade one one time that my doe went into labor and her first kid came out normal and very cute! then the 2nd one came he was rather big but normal... the 3rd one.... had a weird long neak! and curly hair! the last one came out as an ALPACA!!!! :ROFL: :slapfloor: I was like WHOA! lol!!! that was the night we bred our doe, and we were talking about alpacas soooo...... :laugh:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Caitlyn, that is an awful dream!  You're not the only one; I have nightmares about our dogs killing animals right and left.
I also pretty regularly have dreams about being abducted by aliens. :scratch: 


> I tend (thankfully) to mostly have flying ones...


You mean you just fly around?
I can fly in my dreams. It's usually when I'm trying to get away from whatever happens to be chasing me.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

I fly in some of my dreams (and it is often escaping) It's always very hard and energy intensive though... and more like swimming in air....
M.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm sorry others have lousy dreams too, but have to admit I'm glad I am not crazy <well I hope I am not reguardless LOL>. 
The dream finally wore off, WHEW.
I used to have an awful time with dreams, I think that is one reason I became a night owl, and now it's a habit I just can't seem to break, but thankfully I don't have soooo many crazy dreams.

We live in a double wide modular home, there is no safe place around here to take shelter from severe weather, we basically have to drive into town. I've been near twisters but never actually been 'in' one or had one go over me, and that was scary enough.
Still I always have dreams about them, and I do get pretty terrified with the threat of severe weather, I've been that way since I was very young.
I get reoccuring dreams, we live somewhere with open pastures and some hills, and there is a storm shelter type thing dug in the ground, but we have to try and find it, always forgetting exactly where it is. It's a scary dream, kind of 'nick of time' thing.

I think the most disappointing, yet most meaningful dreams I do have are of my mom, they come now and then. She passed away almost 6 years ago. Seems like yesterday.... I think about her every day, and when she comes in my dreams, I wake up and she's not there...that's the disappointing part.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

That is funny that you posted about dreams. 
About a week or so ago I had a dream that my doe Bobby had 3 kids and I found them in a tree (I swear I dont do drugs lol), but anyways, I was telling her she did a good job, then she rolled over on her back like a dog a died. Then yesterday my brother was playing with this little dozer he bought and he pushed some dirt into a little hill making a small hole, and a few min. later I hear him yelling for me. I walked over and all i saw was 4 legs in the air. It was Bobby! She layed down in the hole and when he drove up scared her and some how ended up on her back. She was ok, but had goose bumps down my back!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Ha, the only time I can remember dreaming about my goats... it was two years ago I dreamt I had a doe who kidded 14 full size donkies.... LOL!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

^^^lol^^^ And I bet you that you had that dream during kidding season.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Jessica84 said:


> That is funny that you posted about dreams.
> About a week or so ago I had a dream that my doe Bobby had 3 kids and I found them in a tree (I swear I dont do drugs lol), but anyways, I was telling her she did a good job, then she rolled over on her back like a dog a died. Then yesterday my brother was playing with this little dozer he bought and he pushed some dirt into a little hill making a small hole, and a few min. later I hear him yelling for me. I walked over and all i saw was 4 legs in the air. It was Bobby! She layed down in the hole and when he drove up scared her and some how ended up on her back. She was ok, but had goose bumps down my back!


That is scary! lol! I have had dreams and then later parts of them com ture!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I hear ya Skyla, I've had that happen too! Sometimes it's as if your dreams are trying to tell you something!
I used to get 'really' bad feelings from dreams when I'd wake up, never would remember the dream but I'd have a bad lasting effect.
Well, it always seemed something 'bad' would happen that day. It was soooo accurate that when I moved to KY and shared a place with my best friend, if I told her I had a 'bad feeling' she didn't want to leave the apartment LOL First time we were going back to IN to get more of our stuff on our day off and did a complete spin on the snow on the interstate and ended up in the ditch!!! We were okay thankfully.
Then another time, maybe a week or two later, she was backing up, there was ice behind the SUV and one of the farm trucks was coming, everyone put on their brakes and the farm truck still slid into her putting a dent in the side of her SUV.

I haven't had those bad feelings for some time now  

BUT, I can remember the first time I ever had one. I woke up early one Dec morning about 2 weeks before Christmas, I was 11 years old. Never EVER forget that morning, not ever. I had a bad dream, couldn't remember what it was about but it bothered me.
I remember going into our front room, looking out the front window, and that's when the bad feeling hit me, 'Somethings is Badly wrong.'
Then I realised my parents weren't home.
They came home a little later...my Grandma had passed away in the night  OMG I'll just never ever get over that.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Okay get this...

My sis (who remembers her dreams at least) had a dream about the goats kdding.
Molly (a lamancha) kidded 3 healthy ALPINE kids and then it skipped over a month later and Macy (alpine) had only one black LAMANCHA kid.
It is all backwards. Molly is black and white bred to a black and white buck for black and white kids and should have 1 or 2.
Macy is a cou clair alpine and should have huge twins or triplets at least as she is huge. 
I got a kick out of that.

Me- I kinda get a re-occurring dream of which I only a few bits from. All I remember is I go in the barn and see the bubble-kid being born thats all. I then have questions in my mind like "were there any other kids" "What did I do" was the kid healthy"


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

that is funny!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I have had precognitive dreams. The most vivid one that I still remember was when I first met my husband. That would be 40 years ago.

We were planning a trip and he said we could use a hot plate. Now, I swear, at that time I did not even know what a hot plate was. Still, I dreamed that I climbed up in his parent's attic and found one in a box behind a picture. 
When I told him about it he said that he thought there was a hot plate in the attic. We went up there and behind a *paint by the numbers* picture of Blue Boy was a box with a hot plate in it. Still gives me goose bumps to think about it.

I love the one about the goats having each other's babies. :ROFL:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Luvmyherd, that is so weird!
Last night I dreamed that we went on vacation and left our animals in the care of some lady. When we got back, she told me that Lizzie Lou (heavily pregnant) had died. The lady wasn't even apologetic or anything, just shrugged it off.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Correction: Found out my sis said it was 4 alpines and not 3.
That makes it even more far fetched as there is no possible way Molly could have 4.
I should em this thread and got bunches of laughs out of it.
The funniest was the 14 full sized donkeys LOL


----------

